

"64 bit" Snow Leopard defaults to 32 bit kernel - swernli
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/08/latest-snow-leopard-build-limits-most-macs-to-32-bit-mode.ars

======
brk
This article is almost 2 weeks old and appears to be related to pre-release
versions of Snow Leopard.

The headline of your submission also appears different from the article itself
and makes it sound like a much more definitive case than what seems to be
happening (from the articles description).

